# Firefox 3.0.10



## lollo (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal den Browserverlauf meines Firefox 3.0.10 löschen.
Ist aber nicht so einfach mehr möglich wie es bei vorherigen Versionen war. 

Der Weg über "Extras".... "Internetoptionen"... usw. ist mir bekannt, und löscht auch alle gewünschten Daten, aber nicht den Browserverlauf.  

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## hipsu (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo,

ich glaube unter Extras und dann private daten löschen. dort müsste es dabei sein


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo,


hipsu schrieb:


> ich glaube unter Extras


Nur wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, 
Was hab ich denn geschrieben? Glauben ist nicht wissen, schon mal selbst probiert?


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hi,

bei mir ist das unter *Extras --> Private Daten löschen --> Chronik* nach wie vor möglich. 

Und da lag Benny ja wohl gar nicht mal soo verkehrt, gelle?


----------



## Conny (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo,

bei mir werden die privaten Daten immer nach dem Verlassen des Web gelöscht! 
Hast Du mal bei "Extras", "Einstellungen" und "Datenschutz" probiert.


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo Frank,

auch bei mir werden alle Häkchen gesetzt, dabei wird auch alles gelöscht,
nur eben der Browserverlauf nicht.

Irgend wo habe ich mal gelesen das die Lesezeichen dafür verantwortlich sein sollen, und auch das Lernen des Firefox über die oft besuchten Seiten, die der Kerl sich dann merkt.

Schaun wir mal weiter.

@Conny,

ja, mehr Haken kann ich nicht setzen.


----------



## Conny (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo,

wir löschen auch ab und zu die FritzBox. Dort werden ebenfalls Mengen an Daten gespeichert. Auch auf der Platte selber speichern sich verschiedene Programme in Temp-Dateien.


----------



## hipsu (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*



lollo schrieb:


> Nur wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,
> Was hab ich denn geschrieben? Glauben ist nicht wissen, schon mal selbst probiert?



internetoptionen und extras ist was anderes, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 
und ja ich habe es schon selbst probiert und bei mir gehts

PS: Du brauchst auch einfach nur die seite oben im verlauf anwählen udn dann esc drücken, dann ist sie auch gelöscht


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hi,


schon mal dran gedacht, den IE mal zwischendurch einzuschalten und da den Browserverlauf zu löschen 

Obwohl ich nur mit dem Fuchs online bin, mach ich das min. 1x die Woche und da wird dann immer eine ganze Weile was gelöscht, obwohl ich den IE gar nicht benutze...... 

Na ja, so iss eben Windoof.......


----------



## Teicher (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

'lo alle,  Geh auf EXTRAS-EINSTELLUNGEN-DATENSCHUTZ-Unter Private Daten ein Häckchen setzen.
Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was lollo meint.
Es wird zwar der Verlauf der nicht als Lesezeichen gespeicherten Seiten gelöscht, aber die in den Favoriten abgelegten Seiten werden nicht aus dem Verlauf gelöscht.
Zur Zeit hab ich da auch noch keine Lösung gefunden ...


----------



## CityCobra (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Evtl. geht es ja so -

about:config in die Adressleiste eintippen

browser.urlbar.maxRichResults auf 0 setzen

oder so:

places.frecency.unvisitedBookmarkBonus auf 0 setzen
places.frecency.bookmarkVisitBonus auf 0 setzen


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo City Cobra,

das erstere hat bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## lollo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe auch, dass alle von der gleichen Firefox Version 3.0.10 sprechen, bei vorherigen Versionen gabs damit auch nie Probleme. Da ich jetzt mal bei Mozilla ein wenig gelesen habe, ist die intelligente Browser-Adressleiste wohl dafür verantwortlich.

@hipsu,
du verstehst das nicht richtig. Wenn du Extras anklickst und dann als weiteres Einstellungen, dann kann man zwischen den Registerkarten wechseln wohin man möchte. Es führen immer mehrere Wege nach Rom. 
Beim einzelnen Löschen der Seite im Verlauf, verschwinden die Einträge zwar, sind dann beim nächsten Öffnen aber wieder da.

@Olli,
mit dem IE (8.0.6001.18702IS) hab ich keine Probleme, kann den Verlauf löschen, heute noch gemacht, keine Veränderungen beim Fuchs.
Mir liegt der Fuchs einfach besser.

@Teicher,
mehr Haken kann ich nicht mehr setzen, alles schon verhakt. 

@Frank,
auch die ohne Lesezeichen kommen wieder, oder verschwinden nicht.

@CityCobra,
da bekam ich eine Warnmeldung das ich den originalen Zustand verändere und mit Problemen rechnen müße, so weit wollte ich es nicht kommen lassen. 

Hoffe das ich keinen vergessen habe, werde ihn jetzt ganz runter schmeißen und dann neu aufspielen, und auch keine Lesezeichen mehr setzen.

Was da bei Mozilla zum Theme geschrieben wird, geht mir einfach zu tief ins Eingemachte, schließlich bin ich nicht mehr der Jüngste. :beeten

Besten Dank für eure Hinweise, dann schaun wir mal.

NT: Noch eins, es ist immer wieder schön wenn man Leute mit Vornamen ansprechen kann, weil sie die Signatur benutzen.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Schon mal hier geschaut?:

http://firefox-anleitung.net

http://firefox-anleitung.net/kapitel-04-adressfeld.html


Wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Lösung des kleinen Problems!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Clovere (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

der Firefox belässt im Verlauf, was auch als Favoriten abgespeichert ist. Es gibt einen Patch, der das alte System für Verlauf wieder herstellt.


----------



## lollo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Schon mal hier geschaut?:http://firefox-anleitung.net http://firefox-anleitung.net/kapitel-04-adressfeld.html



Danke Marc,
die Links kannte ich noch nicht, werde mich mal belesen.


----------



## CityCobra (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*



lollo schrieb:


> Danke Marc,
> die Links kannte ich noch nicht, werde mich mal belesen.


Nichts zu danken! 
Und schau Dir auch mal die Videos an, sie dienen zum besseren Verständnis der FF-Funktionen:

http://firefox-anleitung.net/firefox-video-anleitungen.html

Bitte später Feedback geben ob das Problem gelöst wurde.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*

Hallo Marc,

Danke für die Infos. 

ich habe die obigen Browser-Konfigurationen ausprobiert. Bei der 1. wird lediglich die Verlaufliste durch setzen auf 0 deaktiviert. Wenn man aber den Wert wieder auf 12 zurückstellt, dann sieht man die alten Einträge wieder. Es wurde also nichts gelöscht. Die 2 anderen Einstellungen bewirken bei mir nichts.


----------



## lollo (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Bitte später Feedback geben ob das Problem gelöst wurde.


@all,
möchte ich dann jetzt mal machen.

Nachdem ich die von Marc angegebenen Links gelesen hatte, habe ich noch einmal alle zu setzenden Häkchen kontrolliert, und die Daten dann gelöscht. 
Bis auf die intelligente Adressleiste des Firefox war alles gelöscht, nur eben diese nicht.
Als weiteres habe ich den Mozilla Firefox von meiner Festplatte dann mal ganz entfernt. Damit auch alle möglichen Eintragungen tatsächlich entfernt werden, habe ich über die Suchfunktion, und anschließend noch mit CCleaner ebenfalls alles was mit dem Namen Mozilla Firefox in Verbindung gebracht werden konnte, gelöscht. Der Browser sollte jetzt von der Festplatte entfernt sein.............
dachte ich. :beeten

Über die Mozilla Seite lud ich dann den ja jungfräulichen Browser neu auf meinen Rechner, und siehe da, der intelligente Browser hat gemerkt das er schon mal auf meinem Rechner war, und alle Eintragungen in der Adresszeile waren wieder da.

Ich werde da jetzt erst mal mit leben, es gibt schlimmeres. 

Aaaaaber, wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass man mit seinen Daten sehr sensibel im Netz umgehen sollte, denn machmal sind sie einfach nicht mehr zu löschen. :__ nase


----------



## CityCobra (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Firefox 3.0.10*



lollo schrieb:


> Als weiteres habe ich den Mozilla Firefox von meiner Festplatte dann mal ganz entfernt. Damit auch alle möglichen Eintragungen tatsächlich entfernt werden, habe ich über die Suchfunktion, und anschließend noch mit CCleaner ebenfalls alles was mit dem Namen Mozilla Firefox in Verbindung gebracht werden konnte, gelöscht. Der Browser sollte jetzt von der Festplatte entfernt sein.............
> dachte ich. :beeten
> 
> Über die Mozilla Seite lud ich dann den ja jungfräulichen Browser neu auf meinen Rechner, und siehe da, der intelligente Browser hat gemerkt das er schon mal auf meinem Rechner war, und alle Eintragungen in der Adresszeile waren wieder da.


Irrtum!
Dein Profilordner war mich Sicherheit noch nach dem vermeintlichen Löschen vorhanden.
Aus diesem Grund hast Du auch noch die alten Einträge wieder in der Leiste.
Ich empfehle mal einen Besuch auf www.Firefox-Browser.de und dort nach einer Lösung suchen.
Auch mal dort ins Forum schauen -

* defekter Link entfernt *

und von der Suchfunktion Gebrauch machen.


----------

